# 722 lost programming



## wvorih (Nov 2, 2010)

The power was off on my 722 for two months while I was out of the country. When I returned, all my channels said...Program not Authorized. It was as though there was no card in the receiver, but of course this receiver does not use a card. Stopping and restarting did no good. I had to call up Dish and get the receiver 'Hit" again and then all was OK again.

My question is.....Why does Dish remove my programming after a long period of being unplugged? How do they know I was unconnected? I do not think the satellite knows if I am receiving or not so is the receiver programmed to require a re-hit after a long period of disuse?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The receiver will try to pull data down from the satellites nightly for its nightly update.

Eventually, if left long enough... 30 days might be it, 2 months definitely crosses it... the receiver deactivates itself due to lack of connection to the satellites.

As you discovered, it requires calling in to have them re-activate again.

IF your power was out for 2 months... were you paying the whole bill? I hope you put the account on hold and weren't paying the whole bill during those 2 months when you weren't watching TV.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Your receiver (the smart card actually) gets channel authorizations every now and then (couldn't say how long, maybe a few times a month) that tells the it what channels you are allowed to view. All of your channels authorized on your smart card have an "end" date, so if it misses the update that extends/reauthorizes the channel, you eventually get the "not authorized" messages (being unplugged means it will definitely miss the updates).

A "hit" does fix this though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's like a coma for a human.


----------



## wvorih (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, it is always interesting to better understand how DISH is manipulating us ;-)


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

wvorih said:


> Thanks guys, it is always interesting to better understand how *DISH is manipulating us* ;-)


Ummm...?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

wvorih said:


> Thanks guys, it is always interesting to better understand how DISH is manipulating us ;-)


How is Dish manipulating you?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Capturing minds - who are stick to a couch and squeeze remote for hours.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I resemble that remark.


----------

